# rcbs charge master scale/dispenser combo vs lyman 1200dpsII



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I was wondering if anybody has any experience with either of these two machines. Looks like they both have some pro and cons. RCBS only has 30 loads in its memory which the lyman has 100. Does the lyman have a place to drain the excess powder from the hopper? With the lyman you can connect it to your pc. RCBS your looking at $300 with the lyman your looking at $230 are you paying exta for the rcbs name or is it that much better of a machine.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have the Lyman 1200 DPS II for about 2 years now. I am very happy with it, but also I am fairly new to reloading. I will say it beats using a manual scale when you are making up many loads.

Yes there is a chute in the back of the unit that allows you to empty the remaining powder out of the hopper.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I "treated" myself to the RCBS last year. I am now kicking myself for not doing that sooner!! I basically posted the same question (here) before I ordered mine.

I was thinking about the Lyman, esplly when Midway had it on sale for ~$215 last year.

I was still undecided until I read the reviews on midways site. There were plenty of reviews of each. But there were multiple reviews of the lyman (and PACT) scale that basically said that the user ended up with the RCBS afterall.

While the Lyman may have more memory, I have yet to set one on the RCBS. I guess I just want to check and recheck the powder loading. I would rather type it in then push a memory button. just my .02.

The RCBS is really easy to use. Accurate, I verified against my 5-0-5 scale. Fairly quick, it can dump a charge (for a .223) faster than I can charge the case, pick up 40 or 50 grain Nosler BT and seat the bullet.

Now I do have to wait (maybe 30 seconds) when loading a larger case such at 7mm Rem Mag, but it is WAY faster than the 5-0-5 and trickler!

My only other advise would be to put WHICHEVER elec. scale/disp. on a seperate table from your reloading press. That should help with the accuracy. I bought a small folding table at Kmart that I use. It has a top that is about 20-24" inches square and about 2 feet tall. Perfect for my to put next to me when I need it and small enough to store when not needed.

Good Luck!


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

RCBS all the way!
just for the easy of calibration! if nothing else!
i LOVE my rcbs chargemaster combo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

